# New Mice 2/4



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Just added a few new mice nothing to exciting just pet/feeder type mice. Not sure on colors really.

Buck Ash has a dark stripe down his back kinda thought he might be some type of marten or a marten sable. He's rather little yet probably only 5 or maybe 6 weeks old.


















Does
Anna at first I thought she was an argent but she has black eyes on Finn mouse they have a picture of an apricot(http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varie ... ricot.html) and I think that is a close match.


















The last one is Arbor she is a very nice agouti her tail is fully pigmented and she only has white on the very tips of her toes I only bought her because she was the last one left and I felt kinda bad leaving her all alone.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

She's a nice big girl, that's for sure. The pic makes her look like she's darker along her spine.


----------

